# Surly Cross Check 52cm swap to 50cm or buy



## koks (24 Jul 2009)

Hi
I have 2 surly cross check size 52cm . They little bit too big for me (i'm 5.7ft) 
and would like to swap one of the frame for surly cross check 50cm size.
do you have something for me? I can buy 50cm frame as well. 
My email mr.biker76@yahoo.co.uk and I live in London 
cheers
Mario


----------



## koks (17 Sep 2009)

still looking for so if you have it let me know. cheers


----------



## ShannonBall (24 Sep 2009)

interested - email sent!


----------



## MacB (24 Sep 2009)

I'm curious in what way they'd be too big, just being nosy, I'm 6ft1" and have the 60cm frame and it fits great. I could probably cope with a 58 or a 62 with judicious use of stems and seatpost setbacks.

Sorry, always want to hear about fitting info, never stop planning the next purchase


----------



## koks (5 Oct 2009)

well efective top tube legth is 54.5cm and for me should be around 53-53.5cm - I know not a big deal but as I said I have to surly cross check in this size (52cm seat tube) and i want to swap one for 50cm seat tube.


----------



## MacB (6 Nov 2009)

koks, do you still have the 52cm frames to get rid of and what colour are they?


----------



## koks (7 Dec 2009)

*or maybe size 46cm cross check frame?*

Hi
I was reading few cycle forums and I think even size 46cm surly cross check would be good for me. So if someone wants to sale it or swap it for my 52cm cross check frame - you more than welcome.


----------



## vbc (4 Mar 2010)

Just wondering what frame size you ended up with?

I'm just a little taller than you at 5'8" and judging by the Surly geometry chart and in comparison with the effective TT length of my Kaffenback, I'm erring on the side of a 50cm rather than a 46.


----------



## MichaelM (6 Mar 2010)

vbc said:


> Just wondering what frame size you ended up with?
> 
> I'm just a little taller than you at 5'8" and judging by the Surly geometry chart and in comparison with the effective TT length of my Kaffenback, I'm erring on the side of a 50cm rather than a 46.



I've had a 51 cm (med) Pompino (same geometry as Kaffenback) and have just put together a 50cm Crosscheck. I'm 5'8"


----------



## vbc (6 Mar 2010)

Michael - thanks for that, My Kaff is the same size so it's to 50cm Crosscheck for me!


----------



## vbc (15 Apr 2010)

OK, it's now built up and I've been out for a few longer rides so just a few observations for anyone interested.

First of all, it feels shorter than my old Kaff although they were the same size side by side. I get a bit of toe overlap with the guards fitted even with my size 7 1/2 feet and 167.5mm crank lengths. Not a big deal but something to bear in mind. I might even have been better off with the next size up.

Secondly (and has probably been said before) it's not a light bike. A bit of a lump if I was racing it rather than having it set up for commuting & touring. Heavier than the Kaff even though it's built up with much of the same kit having re-used some stuff. I had Easton EC70X carbon forks on the Kaff but the Cross Check feels heavier than they would account for.

Nice bike to ride though. Went out with my mate at the weekend and did a 20 mile mix of urban, off road cycle paths, dirt tracks, country lanes and it's a pleasure to ride. Handles well, loads of room for bigger tyres - running Gatorskins at the moment, 28 at the back, 25 front. Looking forward to the Exmouth Exodus in June!

Anyway, I hope these comments are of use to someone.


----------



## koks (4 Jan 2012)

Well I have kaffenback too size M - I love that bike but is different than cross check.
I didn't know in 50cm cross check toe overlap exist... I'm not big fun of it - is the same with kaffenback - I have little bit of toe overlap - but somehow I got used to.


----------



## al-fresco (12 Feb 2012)

On the Surly 50cm Cross Check frame toe overlap was no issue for my size 8 feet once I ditched the mudguards and fitted SPD cleats. In fact I could probably put the mudguards back on now I have cleats but I prefer it without.


----------

